# male fertility issues



## annall (Sep 10, 2013)

I am writing a serious investigative piece for a Sunday supplement about male fertility issues and treatments and asking whether the UK fertililty clinics have focussed a bit too heavily on women's issues, problems and treatments without taking the man's issues seriously enough (despite the fact that they make up 40 per cent of fertility issues!) (Many clinics do not have urologists or andrologists.. this is not the case in the US). If you are a woman whose partner had/has fertility issues - or if you are a man with them and this resonates with you,  perhaps you had to search for the right diagnosis / expertise/ treatment, or you just found it a difficult, isolating experience  - and would talk to me by phone/ email, anonymous is fine, please do email me
[email protected]


----------

